
Are Android intents supposed to be like Smalltalk/Erlang message passing? - _justsomeguy
The whole Activity&#x2F;Service&#x2F;Intent structure in Android seems very actor-y to me. I mean, you&#x27;re basically formatting your call into what&#x27;s essentially an IPC object, and these intents might be passed to a component (activities&#x2F;services&#x2F;etc.) that may or may not actually be in the same process.<p>I know the idea isn&#x27;t exclusive to Smalltalk etc., but in this case, is the Android data hiding model explicitly supposed to be inspired by Smalltalk actors, or am I just misunderstanding lots of things?
======
niftich
Yes, but as you've said, the idea isn't exclusive to Smalltalk/Erlang. Message
passing is a very common pattern [1], but some languages decide to support
them with built-in constructs.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Message_passing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Message_passing)

